# Cva wolf ?



## 7 point (Jun 18, 2022)

My buddy and me are looking into black powder either one of us have much experience with black powder just wondering if the cva wolf is a good starter rifle ?


----------



## Railroader (Jun 18, 2022)

The Wolf will do just fine.

And you didn't ask, but before you start going blind trying to figure out what to shoot thru it, it's this simple...

Hornady Great Plains 385gr lead Conicals.

Loose Pyrodex or Triple 7.

Whatever 209 primers you can find.

80 or 90 grains of powder is plenty.

No need to complicate matters any further.  Really...

Make very sure your bullet is seated firmly on your charge.  ANY air space is DANGEROUS.  Scribe a mark or put a piece of tape on your ramrod.

Don't mess around and shoot your ramrod... ?

Have fun!  Muzzleloaders are cool.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 18, 2022)

Very good advice


----------



## common man (Jun 18, 2022)

I like the wolf I just got into shooting muzzleloaders, I would also vote for the 385 grain bullet. Keep it simple.


----------



## JR924 (Jun 18, 2022)

My brother has has one with a 3x9 scope for several years. Mainly what he hunts with during firearm deer season.  Very accurate. He uses 295 gr Powerbelts with good results. All deer dropped.  Farthest shot was 150 yards.  It is very similar to my Huntsman (but the Huntsman can only hold 100 grains powder while the Wolf can do 150 grains) which I use 460 grain No Excuses Bullets with 80 grains Triple 7.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 19, 2022)

I asked this same question last year and these folks steered me in the right direction. The wolf is a great gun.?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2022)

A buddy of mine has killed a traincar load of deer with one. 90 grains loose Pyrodex, 350 grain T/C Maxi-hunter lead conicals.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2022)

Folks, go read the rules about selling stuff on the open forum.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 19, 2022)

The Wolf is a good starter rifle and a good ender rifle also.  When my eyes went to the point that iron sights were a challenge I got a Wolf.  I have been using it for years now and am very happy.  Inlines aren't as much fun for me as side locks but the Wolf groups very well at 100 yards and I don't shoot much over that ever and never with black powder at living things.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 19, 2022)

I just did a quick look and saw CVA discontinued the Wolf and are coming out with a new,fancier and more expensive version, the V2.
If you want the original less expensive Wolf, I would start hunting now.
I would also check pawn shops, Outdoor Trader and Gunbroker. You may find a deal on a Wolf or upgraded muzzleloader.
About five years ago I bought two CVA Optima's for $150 and sold one to a friend for $125.
This is a good time to buy a ML, so hot no one is thinking of buying one or hunting.


----------



## JR924 (Jun 19, 2022)

I second that. On my gunbroker searches, the ML prices seem low for what you get compared to firearm prices. Almost seems like bidders are ignoring them. Also consider the similar NEF Huntsman and NEF Sidekick. Both USA made but  discontinued as far as I know.  However the Huntsman is classified as a firearm due to ability to swap a shotgun barrel on it (not available now) and has a 100 grain powder limit. So you need a FFL to buy one on Gunbroker. However elk has been taken with a Huntsman using the 460 grain NE bullet. The Sidekick is a dedicated muzzleloader with a 150 grain maximum powder limit. I believe the Wolf was a copy of the Sidekick and Huntsman. One other thing is the NEF products make you use a separate primer carrier while the Wolf does not although conversion kits are available. Anyway my scoped Huntsman shoots just as good as my brothers scoped CVA Wolf. Can't go wrong with all 3 if you want a break barrel. I would scope the Wolf as too accurate for just iron sights. Like I said, my brother easily took a big buck with his Wolf at 150 yards with a Powerbelt and it dropped pretty quickly. With high price of ammo, going to go back to shooting and hunting with muzzleloaders.


----------



## common man (Jun 19, 2022)

Another thing to consider is pricing.After looking a year I just got two boxes of blue box federal ammo in 30-30. With shipping that costs $76. I'm about to just start doing all my hunting with a muzzleloader because of rifle ammunition prices.  you can do much better than that with muzzleloader supplies.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 19, 2022)

My son has one, got it at Walmart.  Came with a one piece scope mount and a Konus 3-9 scope.  Shoots well with a Hornady 385 grain Great Plains bullet and 70 grains of FFG Triple Seven.  Tried 90 grains to start, worked down to 70 grains and got better accuracy and velocity seemed to be faster as the groups were about 2 inches higher than with 90 grains.  Chalked it up to burning all 70 grains in the barrel.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 19, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> My son has one, got it at Walmart.  Came with a one piece scope mount and a Konus 3-9 scope.  Shoots well with a Hornady 385 grain Great Plains bullet and 70 grains of FFG Triple Seven.  Tried 90 grains to start, worked down to 70 grains and got better accuracy and velocity seemed to be faster as the groups were about 2 inches higher than with 90 grains.  Chalked it up to burning all 70 grains in the barrel.



EGGGzactly Right!

That's why there is ZERO point in EVER putting those big 100-150 gr. pellet charges in a frontstuffer.

When you find the sweet spot at 70-90 grains of loose powder, cleanup will be easier as well.

And a big chunk of lead like the GP385 WILL blow thru any whitetail at 70-90 gr.

And, the GP385s do very well in everything I shoot em in.  

A final tip, is to go on and buy em when you find em.  They only make them seasonally, and by late summer they'll be scarce.  Happens every year.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 19, 2022)

In stock and good price. 

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply....i-385-grain-hollow-base-hollow-point-20-count


----------



## common man (Jun 19, 2022)

Thats a grreat price if you want to see some pictures on expansion look at my post on second page. The 385 is the top one in the picture. That was with a 50 grain pellet of 777. Can't wait to use these on some Ga whitetail.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/conical-question.1011422/


----------



## weagle (Aug 16, 2022)

I love my CVA.  I shoot the 270 gr Federal B.O.R lock bullets.  Very easy to load, low recoil with 90gr of 777 and very accurate.  Great expansion and full penetration based on the 3 deer I've shot with them out to about 125 yds.


----------



## Jimmypop (Aug 17, 2022)

I have a cva wolf I would sell but I haven't been able to run an add. Is our system broke or am I just too thick headed to figure it out ?


----------



## the Lackster (Aug 28, 2022)

Killed a pile of critters with mine. 90 grain of blackhorn 209, cci shotgun primer, and 300gr Hornady sst. Works like a charm. Even my baby girl has struck with it. So far I haven't had to track with that combo.


----------



## Stetson (Aug 28, 2022)

https://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_tragedy.htm

I would suggest everyone do their own due dilligence in regards to the topic of budget muzzleloaders.


----------



## ScLowCountry (Aug 29, 2022)

I have one.  It's an awesome little gun.  218 bucks right now on buds gunshop.  Keep it clean and it will serve you well


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 7, 2022)

Wolf is great, best bang ( pun intended ) for the buck IMO


----------



## Sargent (Sep 8, 2022)

Stetson said:


> https://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_tragedy.htm
> 
> I would suggest everyone do their own due dilligence in regards to the topic of budget muzzleloaders.



CVA is a totally different company now... with totally different management  and types of muzzleloaders.

Also, Randy Wakeman's only claim to fame is being the Ralph Nader to CVA.  He really knows no other topic.  I hate that the QC used to be awful and folks were injured.  However, refusing to buy a new CVA is akin to refusing to buy any model of Ford because of the Pinto explosions.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2022)

Sargent said:


> CVA is a totally different company now... with totally different management  and types of muzzleloaders.
> 
> Also, Randy Wakeman's only claim to fame is being the Ralph Nader to CVA.  He really knows no other topic.  I hate that the QC used to be awful and folks were injured.  However, refusing to buy a new CVA is akin to refusing to buy any model of Ford because of the Pinto explosions.


Yep. I own two CVA muzzleloaders, killed a pile of deer with them, never had an issue. Buddy of mine hunted with a Wolf for about 15 years and killed a pile of deer with it, never had issues.

I would guess that most of those issues he mentions were operator error to begin with-overloading, obstruction in the barrel, short seating a bullet, etc.


----------

